# The Next Generation Rv



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow this seriously reminds me of something from Star Trek.


----------



## cdn campers (Oct 31, 2011)

wow.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a Shuttle Craft!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Two models: The Wright Flyer and the Spirit of St. Louis, which is the larger of the two. List price starts at $70K.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My first impression was that it looks like the monorail in Disney World.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

looks like a modernized airstream


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

At least someone is thinking outside of the box with their TT designs.

Since the propane container(s) is/are not in the picture, I'm guessing one would lose some storage space. And I wonder how hard it will be to access the tanks wherever they are now located.

Sure, units like this aren't for everyone, given the price.

I'm still going to stick with my OB:

It's paid for
I've got it set up almost the way I like it (is it ever 100% perfect?)
I've got created a spot for an onboard large generator
I will never have an RV without an outside kitchen
After over 5 years, I pretty much know my OB inside and out
Did I mention it was paid for?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

raynardo said:


> At least someone is thinking outside of the box with their TT designs.
> 
> Since the propane container(s) is/are not in the picture, I'm guessing one would lose some storage space. And I wonder how hard it will be to access the tanks wherever they are now located.
> 
> ...


I sense a theme of cost here.... What's $70k for a trailer.... Heck, while you're at it, why not order a brand new, fully loaded, Diesel truck and spend another $70k.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I hear the shower doubles as a transporter pad.


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

Does it come with tribbles or do I have to pay extra for them? Just wondering!








Does look cool though! To rich for my blood.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

+







=


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jake's outback (Jul 24, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy! How did you clean it?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

jake said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yummy! How did you clean it?








[/quote]

What makes you think I cleaned it?


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

If Gilligan didn't build it, I don't want it.


----------

